# Fatty's kittens



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

I had to share these photos  They are now 5 weeks old (yesterday) but were 4 weeks when these were taken. We have named them Pickle, Onion, Ginger, Peanut, Basil and Noodle...

Their eyes are starting to turn from blue to green - very strange when you get in close to see the colours bleed together. :?

Daddy with babies: Ginger, Basil, Pickle, Peanut (they crawled there on their own!)

















Basil (who is actually a girl, in keeping with my tradition of picking inappropriate names ):

































































Noodle:

















Ginge(r) - a right little poser:









































































Onion:
























butter wouldn't melt:


















Peanut:

























Pickle:









































Basil + Noodle:









Peanut + Pickle:









Pickle + Noodle:

















Ginger + Onion:

















Various:








(where's Ginge's head?!)


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I think I'm going to explode from the cuteness! The third-last photo is my favourite. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

hahaha


I feel like that too - there are too many of them I can't take in all the cuteness all at once!

here are some videos if you are interested. They are not very good as the room we had them in was a bit too dark for my pants camera to pick up much but you can see them and hear them (if you turn the sound up high!)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The cuteness is unbearable!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I really think all this cuteness is against forum rules! 8O Please, MORE!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think I'm in love with Basil... And Ginger looks so much like my Marmy did when he was a baby, it is almost too much.
h


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

O......M.......G.......!!!!!!!!!!!! The cuteness is soooooooooooo unbearable. Makes me want some.....Think hubby will mind?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So adorable!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

How cute are these little ones?? Thanks for the update. We all saw them when they were newborn and still gunky wet, so this is a great follow-up. Have you found homes for them or are you still working on it?


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Aweeeee............those are soooo cute!!!!! :luv


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

October we are still working on homes. To be honest we have been putting it off as we are so attached to all of them. They are coming up for 7 weeks but there will be no shortage of takers I'm sure, we've already had a lot of interest but we will look after them until they have their own homes to go to. It breaks my heart to think of giving any of them up. Even Noodle who I don't seem to have bonded with as much as the others (and as a result feel extra guilty and want to keep him because of it :roll: :lol


----------



## 2kittens (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't think I would ever leave them :luv


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh my gosh! They are soooo adorable! Where do you live, I want one! :catrun


----------



## ZachF (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh my god! I sitting here in the office people staring at me i'm smiling so much. They are so adorable, you're so lucky!


----------



## JoJo28 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are all so cute!! I would never be able to leave them either!!


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

We live in Brunei I'm afraid!


They have just attacked and devoured a pompom I lovingly made for them last night. Little terrors :luv


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## tofog68 (Sep 29, 2008)

Just been looking at your adorable kitties,but the one that really gave me a really warm feeling was the one you have named Ginger.You see I have just had to have my 14yr Cat called Ginger put to sleep(30th Sept 08) and your Ginger just looks my Ginger did at that age.It brought a tear to my eyes in a nice way.

Beautiful Cats,Beautiful photos.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh how sad. Your Ginger was a real beauty..

Our Ginge is actually my secret favourite - Mr Buddabun will often bring him in if I'm having a lie in or on the sofa and he will spend a minute or two exploring then nuzzle right down under my chin. He is just too sweet and a real Mummy's boy... We will most certainly be keeping him!


----------



## tofog68 (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so glad that you are keeping Ginge,He's so handsome :luv ,Please keep us up to date with his progress...Lots and lots of piccies please  .

Up until he was about 10yrs old my Ginger used to sleep on my bed with me,but before he settled down to sleep he used to lick and suckle my ears :lol: and while he was doing this he was purring like crazy.He used to wake me up during the night to do it as well.Then all of a sudden he just stopped doing it.

Cheers,
tofog68 :catrun


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

aww!! Mine has just won my heart.

I feel awful as we are going to have to rehome 3 and there has been some interest in Mummy too so we are going to look at a house on saturday for her. She is a sweetie but she is becoming increasingly difficult and if someone else can love her more... I feel so guilty but we did only take her in because she was pregnant...

Anyway we will be letting her go to nothing less than a wonderful home. Ditto the kittens...


----------

